# Got The Call!!!!!!



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

I cant believe it! I recieved a call from my clinic (the lister) today, they have found us an egg donor!!!!

I have to go there tomorrow (so soon!) for my first scan and to start all the drugs etc. I am excited and extremely nervous both at the same time. We have been really lucky and only waited since January this year.

Be great to hear from anyone going through the same this month.

Emma xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

thats good news 

 for your appointment tomorrow 

x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

gOOD LUCK!


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Oh thats amazing news!  Very best of luck!   

Marie xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

that is great - do you mind me asking how long you have been on the waiting list?
L x


----------



## mills4480 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi

I got the funding approved in March, had my first appointment at the clinic in June, then got the call this week saying they found me a donor.

so i have been soooooooooo lucky compared to others.

Emxxxx


----------

